# Which body for timelapse videos?



## daniela (Jan 29, 2018)

Hi guys!

I hope this is the right sub-forum to post in for this topic.

I´m trying a lot as my children grow up and I´ve a lot of sparetime now ;D ;D ;D 8)
So, to do something new - I saw some stunning timelapse videos. 
I was told to buy an timelapse slider to create some movement. Yesssss... this is great.
My first 4 videos took more than 400 shots each. The free software just allows this framenumber. Looks great.

But the question for me is: Should I use my 5D Mark IV for it, or buy an M5 or M6 or ... body for it?
An German pro told me to go into an MLS system with an external power account...
Can you give me some advice? 

Thanks a lot
Daniela


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Feb 4, 2018)

The 5D will create incredible timelapses if you take the time to setup the shot and put effort into post processing. I'd stick with the 5D and use the post deflicker script and Adobe Bridge. It's time consuming, but the results are incredible.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 4, 2018)

For long time lapses, battery life may be your big concern.....

You can get an AC adaptor that plugs into your camera through the battery compartment so that you can run off of AC power, or if you are in the field, you can get an external battery (with at least 4 times the life of an LP-E5) that does the same. A grip may also let you extend your power capacity.....


----------



## Frodo (Feb 4, 2018)

Is no one concerned about wearing out the shutter on an expensive 5 series camera?
These cameras are "rated" at 150,000 shutter actuations, which is 100 minutes of video at 25 frames per second.
Clearly, editing will reduce the final video length.


----------



## Talys (Feb 4, 2018)

Frodo said:


> Is no one concerned about wearing out the shutter on an expensive 5 series camera?
> These cameras are "rated" at 150,000 shutter actuations, which is 100 minutes of video at 25 frames per second.
> Clearly, editing will reduce the final video length.



I don't think most people are thinking 25fps when they think time lapse photography. At that point, you might as well just record video, no?


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 4, 2018)

Talys said:


> Frodo said:
> 
> 
> > Is no one concerned about wearing out the shutter on an expensive 5 series camera?
> ...


Every ten seconds for 17 days, 6 hours......

This is one of those things where a mirrorless camera has some advantages......


----------



## Frodo (Feb 4, 2018)

Talys said:


> Frodo said:
> 
> 
> > Is no one concerned about wearing out the shutter on an expensive 5 series camera?
> ...



Hi Talys, you missed my point. 100 minutes of final video at 25 fps requires 150,000 exposures. As Don noted, this is something like 17 days continuous shooting.
Now if my 5DsR could shoot 25 fps!!!
Although my 5DsR apparently has a timelapse function built in, I would rather use a cheaper body.
I did see a great cityscape timelapse of someone who shot full res stills with a 5Ds and then applied different crops to produce a 1080p timelapse with apparent zooming and panning.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 4, 2018)

Frodo said:


> Talys said:
> 
> 
> > Frodo said:
> ...


----------

